# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Հրեշը / The Host / Gwoemul

## Ռուֆուս

*Հրեշը / The Host / Gwoemul* 


_Հարավային Կորեա, 2006_
*Ռեժիսոր*՝ Բոնգ Ջուն-հո
*Դերերում*՝ Սոնգ Կանգ-հո, Բյեոն Հի-բոնգ և ուրիշներ
*Ժանրը*՝ կատակերգություն, դրամա, սարսափ, քաղաքական սատիրա
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 7.1
*Rottentomatoes-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 92%

Հարավային Կորեայում հանդիսանում է բոլոր ժամանակների ամենաբարձր հասույթ ձեռք բերած ֆիլմը, ըստ տոմսերի վաճառքի Կորեայի բնակչության 40%-ը դիտել է այս ֆիլմը:

Էս կորեացիները դեմք են մի այլ կարգի... Իմ տեսած բոլոր կորեական ֆիլմերը շատ օրիգինալ են եղել, եթե սարսափ ֆիլմ է եղել, էն աստիճանի սարսափելի է եղել, որ սիրտս կանգնել է, եթե դրամա է եղել, չափից դուրս խորն է եղել, եթե թրիլլեր է եղել, չափից դուրս գրավիչ սյուժե է ունեցել իսկ եթե կատակերգություն է եղել, մեջն այնպիսի ցանցառ կադրեր են եղել, որ ծիծաղից մեռել եմ: 

Դե պատկերացրեք, որ Հրեշը ֆիլմը իր մեջ է միավորում կորեական դպրոցի լավագույն ավանդույթները: Այս ֆիլմում այնքան տարբեր ժանրեր են միաձուլված, որ դժվար է ասել, թե որն է ավելի շատ գերակշռում, այստեղ համ կատակերգություն կա, համ դրամա, համ շատ սարսափելի կադրեր, մեկ մեկ լացդ է գալիս, մեկ մեկ ծիծաղդ, մեկ մեկ էլ միկրոինֆարկտ ես ստանում...

Ֆիլմի հիմքում ընկած է իրական դեպք, 2000 թվականին ամերիկացի մի բժիշկ Սեուլի Հան գետի մեջ է լցնում ահռելի մեծ քանակությամբ ֆորմալդեհիդ, որը չափից դուրս վտանգավոր է մարդու առողջության վրա: Դրանից մի քանի տարի անց Հան գետից դուրս է գալիս սարսափելի մի հրեշ, որի զոհերից է դառնում կորեական մի ընտանիք, որի անդամները էդքան էլ չեն փայլում իրենց մտավոր կարողություններով...

Իսկ հետո ձեզ սպասում է խիստ լարված սյուժե՝ մեկ ու մեջ համեմված հակաամերիկյան քարոզչությամբ:

Ի դեպ այս ֆիլմը հանդիսանում է Քվենտին Տարանտինոյի սիրած ֆիլմերից մեկը:

----------

Askalaf (09.11.2010), ivy (09.11.2010), Rhayader (09.11.2010), Skeptic (09.11.2010), VisTolog (09.11.2010), Արամ (20.04.2011), Հայկօ (09.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (10.11.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինչ հետաքրքիր ա՜...  :Rolleyes: 

Ռուֆ, նենց ես անելու՝ սկսեմ կոմիքսների էկրանավորումներից բացի ուրիշ բաներ էլ նայել  :Jpit: : Հանդիպելու լինենք՝ բեր, էլի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչ հետաքրքիր ա՜... 
> 
> Ռուֆ, նենց ես անելու՝ սկսեմ կոմիքսների էկրանավորումներից բացի ուրիշ բաներ էլ նայել : Հանդիպելու լինենք՝ բեր, էլի:


Ուրբաթ երեկոյան կգաս հանդիպման ֆլեշկայով հանդերձ  :Smile:

----------


## Askalaf

> *Հրեշը / The Host / Gwoemul*


Մի երկու–երեք տարի առաջ եմ նայել, էն ժամանակ ընկերս անարգել մուտք ուներ ՌԴ–ի ամենամեծ սերվերներից մեկը ու մենք լավ կինոներ նայելու համար ստիպված չէինք երկար սպասել։
Նայեք, արժի։

----------

